# ATI drivers not installing for some reason - portage log

## Thaidog

I'm not sure why I can not: emerge ati-drivers

I've got the portage log:

http://www.tyler.mcadams.com/2957-ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.log

----------

## ank

You should do this:

in /usr/src/linux/include/version.h    add

#define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.18-gentoo-r4"

#define VM_SHM 0x00000000

it is some things from the past that is not included anymore

----------

## Thaidog

 *ank wrote:*   

> You should do this:
> 
> in /usr/src/linux/include/version.h    add
> 
> #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.18-gentoo-r4"
> ...

 

/usr/src/linux/include/version.h

Does not exist... should I make it?

----------

## ank

It is /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h

My mistake

----------

## Thaidog

 *ank wrote:*   

> It is /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
> 
> My mistake

 

That seemed to do the trick... thx!!

----------

## gohmdoree

thanks, that worked for me as well.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, I tried do modify the version.h - File.

But it seems, genkernel don't like this. Is there a trick do have this work with genkernel?

----------

## markusk21

Strange.

I copied the lines and in /usr/src/linux i just did "make"

And the lines are gone.

What is this???????

Btw. I use kernel 18-r6. gentoo-sources

----------

## RayDude

This worked for me too, thanks much.

Raydude

----------

## OpelBlitz

Worked for me too.  Why's this required now?  :Sad: 

----------

## nutznboltz

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Hmm, I tried do modify the version.h - File.
> 
> But it seems, genkernel don't like this. Is there a trick do have this work with genkernel?

 

After modifying the version.h file run 

```
emerge  ati-drivers
```

 not anything else.

----------

## markusk21

It seems, that the new ati-drivers does not support my Card anymore.

So I have to try this

----------

